# toothache



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

well its 4am and my blasted tooth has woke me, I only had it filled six months ago ........ any ideas on stopping the pain would be most welcome ...... Yeah I know the plyers thing and go to the dentist bit but they cant fit me in till monday.......... owch...  .... thanks.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

All I can recommend is very strong pain killers


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks ..... thats wat i am doing, but thanks anyway


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Fill up a hot water bottle with hot water, and then wrap it in a pillow case or something, and rest it against the side which it hurting, like using it as a pillow or something. Works wonders for me, and works for belly cramps too!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

ive never had toothache but alot of people i know swear by clove oil...just dab it on the tooth strange but true lol


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for you comments and advice.....

After a rough weekend I went to dentist and after hearing lots of nasty rumers about him! I actually found him very kind, nice and gental, he put me on antibiotics and told me I have an abcess! and would most likley loose the tooth, I wouldnt mind but I look after my teeth, infact hubby says I clean them too much...... anyway thanks again.


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

I have the same issue, ive looked after my teeth but having no end of problems now partly because theyre just so weak and partly due to damage my orthodontist did taking my brace off as a kid.
Been waiting since July to have 2 very bad teeth removed, im supposed to be on priority because ones permanently infected and theyre both crumbling each week but the appointments still not till November 11th!!

Know how you feel :|


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

awww poor you dawsons mice ....... thats awfull......... silly to mention 
because im sure you know, but if your dentist cant fit you in I belive you can get an emergency appointment at your local dental access center, I think they might pull your teeth for you. I was told this today by a friend. hope this helps.


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Bet they dont knock you out first though :?

My dentist actually said they'd be reluctant to do at least one of these without anasthetic because he 'thinks it will go surgical' :shock:

I cant wait for the day but i dont want to go


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

oh hell, sorry to hear that, all I can do is wish you well with it. Toothache drags you down even over a short period, so roll on nov 11th eh!

And I have just run out of pain killers ...... grrrrrrrrr


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hope you are feeling ok dawsons mice after your dental appointment....................


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww how kind of you to remember. Im currently feeling bruised and tired now and ive slept all afternoon!
They didnt tell me till last minute but apparently each time you do anasthetic youre more aware of whats happening at the time although you are ment to forget again next day.

..I was pretty aware of what was going on this time, never knew anything last time and I cant say it was pleasant at all but at least its done now and hopefully this is the start of feeling better in the long run


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry to hear you had a rough time ..... I hope you feel better very soon.... and that you tooth problems are in the past.....

best wishes.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

well thought id just have a moan........ :lol: ....... the dreaded tooth that was filled then treated with antibiotics six mth later is now playing up again  ..... this time with little pain and a bit of swelling.
Call me a whimp ...... i am scared to death they will take the tooth out, but they cant fit me in till feb anyhow :roll: 
and just to top it i have been reading about dental infection and am now really worried. .... boo hoo.

end of winge......... :lol:


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

dangermouse said:


> well thought id just have a moan........ :lol: ....... the dreaded tooth that was filled then treated with antibiotics six mth later is now playing up again  ..... this time with little pain and a bit of swelling.
> Call me a whimp ...... i am scared to death they will take the tooth out, but they cant fit me in till feb anyhow :roll:
> and just to top it i have been reading about dental infection and am now really worried. .... boo hoo.
> 
> end of winge......... :lol:


You're GP would probably prescribe some antibiotics if you ask nicely and explain your history! Otherwise Ibuprofen is good both pain and inflamation...


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks as it happens we live opposite the dental acsess centre so might pop over and see in the morning.... am i right in thinking they wont take an infected tooth out till the infection is gone?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No they won't. I had an abcess in my gum caused by a bad tooth, they wouldn't take it out until the penicillin had cleared it up. I was in agony  Hope you both feel better soon Dangermouse and Dawsons mice!

Sarah xxx


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks sarahy.

the dentist cant see me till the 4th ..... the acsess centre was not able to see me on wednesday so i have resorted to the doctors who im told might not perscribe either. .......... typical......anyone got any pliers....... lol (jokeing)............. :lol:


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Mar 24, 2009)

:?: Any updates?


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

yes thanks for asking .... well my gp refused to see me... and i got the appoimtment date wrong it was the 19th feb not the 4th so i had to wait till then.... in the meantime i used salt water. On the 19th she xrayed the tooth and saw the problem but as it had stopped hurting so saide to wait n see... guess what? well two weeks later the blasted thing blew up agin leaving me looking like a hamster. so two treatments of antibiotics and half a root canal treatment later im feeling alot easier..... I have to say the dentist that did the canall work was brilliant... just have to go back a few time to have the work compleated


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

I can sympathise with the pain, last year I had chronic tooth ache and swollen gums, I thought it was my wisdom tooth coming through. Went to dentist and he drilled out and refilled a filling but pain returned. Went back again and had to have root canal work done. Dentist removed it, plugged it, filled it and then i had to go back to have it refilled properly. It did the job though and apart from being a bit sore afterwards the chronic pain had gone and i've had no probs since. Pain drove me crazy though - i used all my son's teething gel (tasted nice but didn't do much  ) and in the end got a tube of orajel (benzocaine). Numbed it a treat but soon wore off, think if i'd not have got the treatment i'd have been addicted to benzocaine within a month!

Elsa x


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

its not fun ............ i wouldnt mind but im a tooth cleaning freak and do mine more than regually


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like you have had a pretty hard time recently :!: 
Hope your feeling better soon, toothache is awful :!:


----------

